# Hilfslinien & Text



## bluemoon (18. Mai 2003)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,
hab ein paar Fragen die sich zwar schwer unter eine Überschrift einbringen lassen; wollte aber wiederum nicht wegen jeder poppeligen Frage nen Extrathread aufmachen. Ach ich hab die Suchefunktion benutzt 

1.) Hilfslinien: a) wie verändere ich die Farbe ?? (unter Voreinstellungen hab ich nix gefunden, war ich nur blind!?).
b) kann ich auch schräge Hilfslinien erzuegen, wenn ja wie !?
c) Warum setzt PS7 den Text nicht immer korrekt auf die Hilfslinie;
okay wenn ich die Hilfslinie als untere Begrenzung des Textes nehm funzt es zwar meistens aber ansosnten spinnt PS als rum...

2.) Warum zeigt PS Schriften aus dem Fontfolio 8-9 öfters mal sehr unscharf an !?!? Auch bei Antialaising "ohne" etc. .. . !?!?!??!?
72 dpi (soll für s Web sein) müssten doch eigentlich genügen oder ??
Irgendwie sehen die Schriften im Illu weniger pixelig bzw. unscharf aus !

gruss
bluemoon


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Mai 2003)

Antworten auf Deine Fragen:

*1.a.* Bearbeiten => Voreinstellungen => Hilfslinien, Raster
und Slices => Farbe Deiner Wahl auswählen...

*1.b.* Nein, das geht nicht.

*1.c.* Ich weiß nicht warum aber wenn Du Deinen Text mit Hilfe
des Rasters ausrichtest so funktioniert PS genau...

*2.* Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben. Achte auf jeden Fall 
darauf, dass "aa" aus ist und Du 100% Zoom eingestellt hast.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Mai 2003)

Hi bluemoon

1.a. "Bearbeiten / Voreinstellungen / Hilfslinien, Raster und Slices"
1.b. nein
1.c. Photoshop setzt korrekt auf die Linien. Die Frage ist, wie die Fonts gebaut sind und ob in denen die Grundlinie immer "stimmt". Im Zweifel die Objekte manuell an den Hilflinien anordnen. Dazu die Option "Ansicht / Ausrichten an / Hilfslinien" deaktivieren.

2. Bei kleinen Schriften das Anti-Alias ganz ausschalten. Die Schriftglättung ist leider in Photoshop alles andere als ideal.

Gruß
lightbox

PS: Ich werd alt.  Mythos war schneller.


----------



## bluemoon (18. Mai 2003)

Danke Jungz!

1a) also doch blind bzw. ...
1b) schade
1c) Aha liegt es als evtl. also am Font. Das dürfte doch bei benutzen des selben Fonts nicht der Fall sein da müsste die Grundlinie doch identisch sein oder !?!? Am meisten Probz hat PS, wenn ein Wort aus Buchstaben besteht die keine Bogen haben, die unter die Grundlinie gehen (z.b. keine), und ich dann noch Wörter habe deren Buchstaben unter die Grundlinie ragen (z.B. geizig) und ich diese Wörte versuche auf eine Linie zu setzen.
Werde aber mal die Rastermethotik benutzen... Wobei das eigetnlich nur ne Alternative sein kann... ( Aber besser wie nix  ).
2) Hmm schwach das so nen ProfiProgramm das nicht optimiert löst ...

gruss
bluemoon


----------

